

What is the best way to get notified of Hacker News follow up comments? - ececconi

I've tried looking online but there doesn't seem to be much discussion on this topic.  How do most people keep up with responses to their comments? Do most people just scroll down the threads section or do they use an external application?
======
Mz
<http://hnnotify.com/>

~~~
ececconi
Thanks!

